# 7812 en fuente con tres salidas se calienta sin razón aparente



## samu (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola a todos,

he estado mirando por el foro pero no consigo encontrar una respuesta clara a mi problema. El tema, es que tengo una fuente de alimentación con tres salidas reguladas con 7824, 7812 y 7805 y el 7812 se pone más caliente que un pelotazo en la oreja . 

El transformador es del tipo 12 + 12 por lo que utilizo dos puentes rectificadores para tener los ruidos más separados. El primero alimentado de la salida -12 + 12 para el 7824 que alimenta el circuito más crítico. El segundo puente se alimenta de la salida -12 0 del transformador por lo que según mis cuentas, después de rectificado le llegan: 12*sqrt(2)= 16.9 V DC. 

El regulador 7805 se alimenta de la tensión de 12V regulada de la salida del 7812. En principio, el 7805 alimenta un microcontrolador y hardware adicional. No sé cuanta corriente tiene que suministrar, pero no se calienta nada. 

La salida de 12V del 7812 alimenta únicamente a 2 relés que casi nunca estarán activos y que para las pruebas están inactivos. El control de los relés se realiza por el típico circuito con un transistor BD139 que casi siempre está en corte.

El problema, es el siguiente: el 7812 se calienta muchísimo. Entiendo que si fuese debido a que el 7805 le requiere mucha corriente y dado que en el 7812 caen 16.9-12 = 5 V, el 7805 se calentaría aún más ya que en él caen 12-5 = 7V. 

No entiendo qué puede pasar, cualquier ayuda será bienvenida!

(En el PDF adjunto está el circuito de alimentación)


----------



## Finskey (Nov 25, 2012)

Puede ser que tengas algo en corto  ... por eso el calentamiento y sino prueba con disipadores de calor!


----------



## samu (Nov 25, 2012)

Si, claro que he probado con disipadores, pero el caso es que no debería calentarse tanto. Siempre puede enmascararse el problema poniendo un disipador más grande, pero creo que hay algo mal y es mejor solucionarlo. Podría ser algo de la conexión del transformador? No creo que sea el circuito de control de los relés porque es el que he usado muchas otras veces sin problema. 

Cualquier otra idea?


----------



## Finskey (Nov 25, 2012)

El regulador de calienta cuando tenes encchufado el circuito aparte que mencionas? hace una cosa pruebalo solo .. sin nada conectado y con el tester medi la tension de salida ... si el circuito no tiene calentamiento esta claro que el problema es tu otro circuito el de los reles .


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 25, 2012)

Lo correcto para conectar las 2 fuentes seria asi:






Esta mal en su circuito el pin 1 es la entrada y el pin 3 es la salida....no al revez
Hasta luego....


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola.

Los rectificadores de fuente están mal coenctados.

Si usas un puente de diodos de 3A o más, elimina los diodos para los 12V y 5V.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 25, 2012)

samu dijo:


> ...el 7812 se pone más caliente que un pelotazo en la oreja .



Hola...no se en España pero aquí me han llegado sin uso 7812 que no los he puesto por que el soporte posterior de chapa donde va el disipador de calor es de 0.55mm de espesor contra 1.25mm (menos de la mitad) del standar. Sospecho que sin disipador el  "fino" calentara ante el mas mínimo consumo. Adjunto imagen ilustrativa.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 25, 2012)

coincido con driversound,pero estoy intrigado con lo que dijo elaficionado,por que le quitas los diodos del positivo? ...(siguiendo tu trayectoria, se que si lo dices es por un buen motivo) saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 25, 2012)

Amigo samu, bueno lo 1ro. que debes corroborar es la correcta conexion de tu regulador, como comenta el compañero. Ahora detalle importante a destacar, NO puedes utilizar dos puentes rectificadores, con un transformador con tap comun, cuando tienes ambos GND en comun.
Para ello debes utilizar un transformador con salidas aisladas o bien utilizar un unico puente rectificador.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola.

Para las dudas.













Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mesicano (Nov 25, 2012)

en ese diagrama mmm si pin 1 y pin 2  estan al reves, del rectificador de onda completa.


----------



## samu (Nov 26, 2012)

Gracias por todas las respuestas, pero de ellas me surgen las siguientes preguntas:

- DriveSound: Según tu esquema, no sería la tensión de entrada al 7805 excesiva? (sobre 17 V)

- Elaficionado: en tu esquema, la entrada del 7812 estaría sin rectificar no? Tengo que aclarar que en la conexión del transformador en mi esquema, el tap central es el pin 1 del conector. En un transformador de 12+12 (se supone de 1:10) la salida rectificada no sería de unos 22* sqrt(2) = 33 V aproximadamente?

-Gudino: ¿no se puede?, no lo pongo en duda, pero si pudieras explicarlo podría aprender por qué no se puede. No entiendo cómo podría afectar a la temperatura del 7812.

He mirado el espesor de la chapa de soporte posterior y es normal, no de esas "delgaditos".


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2012)

Amigo samu, el ultimo grafico que expone elaficionado es correcto. Mediante un solo puente rectificador, y un transformador con tap, puedes obtener las dos tensiones que necesitas.
Amigo, no te preocupes por el espesor del contacto de disipacion, muchos reguladores los presentan en ese encapsulado. Tu problema es la forma en que conectas todas las masas en comun.


----------



## samu (Nov 26, 2012)

En primer lugar gracias a todos por toda vuestra ayuda. 

En segundo lugar, no encuentro mejor forma de agradecerla que documentar bien la solución para poder ayudar a más gente en el futuro, así que aquí va:

En efecto, Elaficionado está en lo cierto (no es que yo lo dudara). No hay que añadir el segundo puente rectificador. He simulado las dos opciones para ver qué pasa en cada una y lo que pasa es que con el segundo rectificador, media onda tiene un valor de pico en torno a los 21 V (correcto) pero la otra media lo tiene de unos 42 V!!. Lógicamente, después de filtrar con el condensador quedará un voltaje continuo de 42V con más rizado que en el primer rectificador y por eso se calienta mi 7812.

Si montamos el esquema propuesto por Elaficionado, con el tap central sin pasar por puente rectificador, la señal es un perfecto seno rectificado en onda completa a unos 21 V .

En los archivos adjuntos, se pueden ver los dos circuitos usados en las simulaciones (bastante sencillos) y los "plots" de los voltajes a la entrada de cada resistencia. 

En definitiva, para dos voltajes diferentes en un transformador con "central tap" no rectifiques la señal menor.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola.

Ambos voltajes están rectificado, imagino que, quieres decir, que no se necesitan 2 rectifcadores tipo puente. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

